# New 65 gal hex vivarium



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this board and to the PDF obsession. I am building my first vivarium out of a 65 gallon flat back hexagon tank that I previously ran as a reef. Since I upgraded the reef to a 144 half round tank, I figured this would be a good tank to do this build in. It is an all-in-one tank, which will let me run pvc and cables, etc., hidden from view in the overflow box.
Here's a couple pictures of the tank I am using...


















As you can see, the overflow sits right in the center of the tank. That is where I'd like to build a waterfall. I plan on first covering the entire floor with elevated eggcrate, then lay weed blocker fabric on top of that. I then plan on drilling holes towards the bottom of the overflow and placing an open ended acrylic box facing the overflow. This will help contain the water for the waterfall and wont get the rest of the substrate in the land portion of the viv wet. I will be using the back of the overflow to run my tubing to the pump (an MJ-600 or 900). I'll build the waterfall out of Great Stuff and embed a few rocks in it for a more natural look.

How do these plans seem so far? Realistic? Any snags you can see coming up? I am new to all of this, so any help will be most appreciated!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like it definately has potential especially with the overflow area that can be used for running pumps and hoses for your water feature. I don't do water features anymore but that is my choice. And by the way it will look really sharp when it is completed with the stand.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I supposed to have anything under the false floor? From what I have read, I think not, but better safe than sorry and asking.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Most people support it - you can do this in a variety of ways. 

Most common is PVC rings cut to size. 

I like this idea...you can pop a few holes in the bottom of the overflow, it will be save for frogs as those holes will be beneath your false bottom, and you just drill another hole somewhere else for a tight fighting bulkhead on your return line from the MJ. 

Im a reefer as well...seems like most of us are drawn to creating terrestrial reefs (jungles?) sooner or later.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Instead of a waterfall, any thoughts to a drip wall instead? You could do a cork wall background, filling in the spots with Shag, sheet or pillow moss with the water dripping on the moss. The moss will love it, so will any broms and especially orchids. This way you wouldn't have to worry about flooding, you save space for your ground cover planting, and most importantly, the frogs.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nothing is written in stone and I am certainly open to any ideas. What is the main differencebetween a waterfall and a drip wall anyway?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

The rate of flow and that typically a waterfall feature is in a generalize focal point in one area whereas a drip wall fills the whole back of a tank. Try googling drip walls in a viv and waterfall and see which you'd rather do.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I forgot, I've subbed your thread. Whatever you choose, I'm sure it will look terrific.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have read lots & lots and have decided on a trickle wall because I was afraid the drop of a waterfall would splash water everywhere. I also decided to use an Aqualifter pump instead of involving the overflow & complicating the build even more. 

I started making the background by first wrapping the acrylic overflow wall in egg crate, in case I wanted to reuse the tank as a fish tank later on. But that pushed the background almost an inch forward, robbing any future PDFs of valuable space. 

I also siliconed Eco Earth loose coco fiber to that background and I'm not exactly sure of where I went wrong because after 24 hrs. dry time of the GS & almost 20 hrs dry time of the silicone/coco, when I tried to brush off excess coco fiber off, the silicone came off in big globs too, leaving several bald spots of GS behind. Did I apply too thick of a silicone coat? Did I use too much coco fiber? Was it the wrong kind? Is there a better method? Agh, too many questions! 

So I scrapped the whole thing and I just put the GS directly onto the overflow. I also embedded some pots in there for future plants. I'm going to let it dry overnight and I plan to shape it tomorrow and maybe use the Titebond III method where I mix the coco fiber, glue & water & then apply that to the GS. I also wanted to include some sphagnum moss in there. Any ideas? Here are some pics of the progress (or mess) so far...

























These were the only pots I could find around here. Hope they're ok...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe those jiffy pots are bio-degradeable peat pots. Which means once they get wet they'll start to break down over time. Eventually you will walk in to find your plants on the ground.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Uh oh, that wouldn't be good... but wouldn't the Great Stuff hold them in? I'm not done adding Gret Stuff, I just left it that layer to dry & expand overnight. So I plan on encasing the pots in GS.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd think that a deep enough hole of GS would work fine, but there is something to be said for being able to easily remove a pot for pruning and what have you. Don't forget about drainage, though! You'll want a way for water to drain from inside those pots or else it will get boggy and probably kill your plants.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I believe those jiffy pots are bio-degradeable peat pots. Which means once they get wet they'll start to break down over time. Eventually you will walk in to find your plants on the ground.


Not entirely true. Yeah I agree the pots will degrade over time but by then hopefully the roots will have already "grabbed a hold." Issue solved.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

It's my understanding that all plants must be washed to the roots then soaked in a 10% bleach solution for 10 min. Is that correct? And what do I use as substrate to plant them in if I washed away all the dirt? I have peat moss. Or just use potting soil?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm still new to this, so I'm sure someone more experienced can confirm or correct for me. Just replant them in the substrate that you plan to use. ABG or equivalent for most people. If it is an epiphyte to go on the background and such, then I believe most people just wrap a little sphagnum moss around the roots.

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fishr said:


> Not entirely true. Yeah I agree the pots will degrade over time but by then hopefully the roots will have already "grabbed a hold." Issue solved.


Yeah I didn't realize she was gonna totally cover them in GS. When she posted the pics the pots were exposed and just stuck onto the GS. In that scenario they would have gotten wet and flimsy and torn apart over time. Encasing them in GS totally changes all of that.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah I didn't realize she was gonna totally cover them in GS. When she posted the pics the pots were exposed and just stuck onto the GS. In that scenario they would have gotten wet and flimsy and torn apart over time. Encasing them in GS totally changes all of that.


Oh yes! They're all encased now. That was a "work in progress" pic. I should have been more clear.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Moving along on the build, I added large tree bark pieces to each side of the overflow and sealed them shut on the sides and tops with GS. The overflow's GS is now ready to be trimmed and shaped, and I will hopefully have it covered tonight. I am using a mixture of Titebond III and peat moss. 

I am currently researching a couple of things that hopefully more experienced froggers (read as almost anybody lol) can help me figure out:

1. Which light would get me the best plant growth and optimal health/coloration. I have a 36" cf strip that was previously used for the reef tank, as well as a 36" T5 dual bulb fixture. I know the T5 will produce less heat over the cf. So what bulbs should I replace these with, because these are actinic and 10k. I'd like to, if possible, go LED but it couldn't break the bank like it has with my reef ($1000 so far so light a 144 half circle tank properly). So if anyone out there knows of a good mix of LEDs for a DIY build, I have an excellent guy that built my reef tank's fixture. 

2. A ventilation fan, and where it could/should be placed. I imagine it needs to be in a place where the frogs cannot get at it, so I am trying to figure out WHERE in this tank that would be. And which fan is best?

3. Lastly, is a HerpKeeper a good investment? What other equipment should I consider buying?

Thanks a lot for everyone's help so far. It has made this endeavor that much easier! Well, except when I spilled a half gallon of Titebond III in the trunk of my new car... but that wasn't even MY fault! It was Lowe's!!!


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is where I'm at. Next stop: plants, isopods & springtails.












It looks like I'm going to use the T5 fixture I have for now & I will monitor temps. I'll get new bulbs for it though, since the ones on there now are for a reef tank, not a vivarium.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job, it's looking good!!! Wanna come do mine when you're done?


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sure Rusty! I've never been to Chicago!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> Well, except when I spilled a half gallon of Titebond III in the trunk of my new car... but that wasn't even MY fault! It was Lowe's!!!


Wait..how was that lowes fault. We dont put it in your car.

Tank looks hot btw


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

cant wait to see end result! tank looks awesome!


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Wait..how was that lowes fault. We dont put it in your car.
> 
> Tank looks hot btw



Thanks! And although you don't put it in my car, you're certainly responsible for making sure the cap is on, no? Lol. Hey, it's Lowe's fault. That was my story in order not to be stuffed into this viv by my husband, so I'm sticking to it! 



FrogBoyMike said:


> cant wait to see end result! tank looks awesome!



Thanks! I'll hopefully get some plants in there this week. I have been waiting to do that to 1) make sure the background is completely dry, and 2) test out how hot the tank gets with the T5s on all day. So far it's 84; too hot I think! Of course this was in the heat of the day, with no fans on to ventilate & after running them 24 hrs.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Eiffel70 said:


> Thanks! And although you don't put it in my car, you're certainly responsible for making sure the cap is on, no? Lol. Hey, it's Lowe's fault. That was my story in order not to be stuffed into this viv by my husband, so I'm sticking to it!


haha, if that's the case the yep....tell him it's Lowes' fault.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's where I am as of tonight. I added isopods & springtails too. I still have some planter holes to fill on the background, but I'm almost done (I think). I'm going to try my darnest to keep that moss alive but I hear it isn't easy!










These are the plants I got today at a wonderful garden place. They all look huge in the pics butthey're minis. Please let me know if you think there's any issues with any of these.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good! I think it's going to look great when you're done!

From my limited experience, looks like you picked out some plants that'll do great in there! Peperomia, Pilea, Crypts, and Arrowhead are all in mine. I really like the vine!

Keep up the great work and keep us posted!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks great! What type of moss are you using?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good! Keep that moss wet and well lit in the next few weeks to help get it established. Might wana keep the viv unvented during that time.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, although there's a canopy/hood, which houses the lights, there is no glass or screen top as of yet. That's on my Things To Do list as I wait for the cuc to establish themselves so I can add frogs.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks AWESOME!

Watch out for snails / slugs and their eggs on the potted plants. Once they're in the viv all you can do is control them - I've read it's about impossible to completely remove them.

Removing all the dirt from the plant roots and washing them off should help prevent any intruders. Some folks recommend a light bleach dip, too.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> That looks AWESOME!
> 
> Watch out for snails / slugs and their eggs on the potted plants. Once they're in the viv all you can do is control them - I've read it's about impossible to completely remove them.
> 
> Removing all the dirt from the plant roots and washing them off should help prevent any intruders. Some folks recommend a light bleach dip, too.



Oh yes! All the plants were well sanitized!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Eiffel70 said:


> Yes, although there's a canopy/hood, which houses the lights, there is no glass or screen top as of yet. That's on my Things To Do list as I wait for the cuc to establish themselves so I can add frogs.


Hmm... if you have some saran wrap, you can use that to cover the top to keep the tank humid while waiting for your glass.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I planted a tank once before sourcing a glass top and I regretted it within a couple days. I now always get a top for the vivs before I add any plants. Hurry up!! lol. you dont want your plants hating you! but, they will spring back to life most likely if any start to wither on you anyways


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nismo95 said:


> I planted a tank once before sourcing a glass top and I regretted it within a couple days. I now always get a top for the vivs before I add any plants. Hurry up!! lol. you dont want your plants hating you! but, they will spring back to life most likely if any start to wither on you anyways


Yea, same here. That's why I highly recommend to cover that baby up with plastic wrap at least. Save the plants


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

I covered the top overnight with 2 pieces of wood I had. Didn't have Saran wrap. I'm getting the glass cut tonight. The moss was dry last night so I misted heavily then, and today morning. Left the light off till I get home. Being new to this hobby, some things just escape my feeble mind (like keeping humidity IN)! DUH!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Eiffel70 said:


> I covered the top overnight with 2 pieces of wood I had. Didn't have Saran wrap. I'm getting the glass cut tonight. The moss was dry last night so I misted heavily then, and today morning. Left the light off till I get home. Being new to this hobby, some things just escape my feeble mind (like keeping humidity IN)! DUH!


Awesome! Don't worry about that... we all still learn new things everyday!
Now you know... and knowing is half the battle....


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

eos said:


> Awesome! Don't worry about that... we all still learn new things everyday!
> Now you know... and knowing is half the battle....


G.I. JOE!

Don't stress it, Eiffel. We all started somewhere, and you're doing better than most - you're asking these questions BEFORE you get your pets!


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I'm doing something wrong here. As suggested I completely covered the top of the tank to hold in moisture and allow the moss to take. However, due to my schedule and me not having a mister yet, I have only been able to mist twice - once in the morning and once at night - so I do it heavily. The moss is doing generally ok, it's drying out in some places and is lush in others. But along the edges where I cut the pieces I see white fuzzy mold growing. When I lifted the top of one sheet I found the mold has completely covered the bottom! So it is growing underneath the moss, in between that and the wall. WHAT CAN I DO? Is this harmful to the moss? Or will it be harmful to future frogs? Guidance please?


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump. Now two of the plants have some burn spots on the leaves. Apparently I'm giving them too much light also... sigh. 

How long am I supposed to run the lights? And what do I do about the mold?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't stress a bit of mold in a new tank. That happens to everyone. Adding springtails will make it go away faster. Adding isopods helps with general tank cleanliness (and they're way cool) so I'd recommend adding those, too.

As for the lighting, I know this is kind of a cop-out answer, but it's different for everyone. That said, lots of folks do their lights on a 12 hour cycle - 12 on, 12 off - but do what works for you. Remember, the light and humidity aren't constant throughout the tank. If a plant is burning, move it to a darker spot further from the lights. Replace it with a plant that likes brighter light. If it's not getting enough moisture, mist more in that spot or replace it. There's no right answer, just do your research and fiddle with things till you find what works well for you. Oh, and remember to have fun with it!


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Rethought the entire tank and tore it completely down. I took out the overflow and created a waterfall emptying to a shallow pond area in the front. It's taken me a few weeks, but I finally finished planting it tonight. This is the new & improved version . The fuzzy white stuff is mold I'm dealing with AGAIN after making a moss shake from all the moss I had planted on the background before. No frogs yet, but 3 Patricias from Tropical Dart Frogs should call it home some time this weekend!










Thoughts & suggestions welcome!


----------



## dragonkeeper (Mar 24, 2011)

That tank looks really nice. good work


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome setup


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

looks great, although you may want to take that one brom in the middle top left that's facing down and put it upright. The big one in the middle right may benefit from being a bit more upright, too. From what I've read they like to be able to store water in their "cups".


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, really nice setup, it'll be interesting to watch grow in, should look really good!


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> looks great, although you may want to take that one brom in the middle top left that's facing down and put it upright. The big one in the middle right may benefit from being a bit more upright, too. From what I've read they like to be able to store water in their "cups".


Yes, I'm making sure they stay upright.


----------

